# Michelin Primacy MXM4



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Does anyone have any experience with Michelin Primacy MXM4? It is relatively new tire and for instance, tire rack does not have a lot of user reviews. I am looking for quite tire, in first place. Michelin Primacy MXV4 is also a candidate.

Thank you


----------



## asadjewonxmas (Jan 24, 2007)

have two of them on the front of my wifes 2.5 jetta and they are great. quiet ride and hook amazing in the chicago snow this winter. i was highly impressed for it being an all season tire.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

asadjewonxmas said:


> have two of them on the front of my wifes 2.5 jetta and they are great. quiet ride and hook amazing in the chicago snow this winter. i was highly impressed for it being an all season tire.


You are talking about Primacy MXM4, not Primacy MXV4s. Right?

Thank you


----------



## asadjewonxmas (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd have to go look at the car to know. I'll try and check in the morning


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Tarik said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Michelin Primacy MXM4? It is relatively new tire and for instance, tire rack does not have a lot of user reviews. I am looking for quite tire, in first place. Michelin Primacy MXV4 is also a candidate.
> 
> Thank you


 The Primacy MXM4 is a new tire, which is why it does not have a lot of user reviews


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> The Primacy MXM4 is a new tire, which is why it does not have a lot of user reviews


 That is what I said ... relatively new tire, but I thought that someone had bought it ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

We are anticipating that the MXM4 should prove to be nearly identical to the MXV4 in terms of durabilty and road noise, if that helps. The only exception will be where the MXM4 is being used as an original equipment fitment (the car comes new from the factory with the MXM4 installed), as the OE tires are often built to different specifications as required by the car manufacturer, so they may use a different rubber compound than the "standard" MXM4


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> We are anticipating that the MXM4 should prove to be nearly identical to the MXV4 in terms of durabilty and road noise, if that helps. The only exception will be where the MXM4 is being used as an original equipment fitment (the car comes new from the factory with the MXM4 installed), as the OE tires are often built to different specifications as required by the car manufacturer, so they may use a different rubber compound than the "standard" MXM4


 Good point here .... does tirerack sell standard MXM4? Also, when will tirerack.com have "surveys" section for this tire? 

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd need to know your tire size to see what we have. The early survey results on tires don't tell us much, as the customer is still comparing a brand new tire to something that was probably totally shot when it came off.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> I'd need to know your tire size to see what we have. The early survey results on tires don't tell us much, as the customer is still comparing a brand new tire to something that was probably totally shot when it came off.


 The tire size is 215/55/16 ... tire rack has it in this size, but now the question is whether the tire is "standard" or not. I am really looking for QUIET tire and MXV4 is an option. THe question is if the Primacy MXM4 is as quiet. 

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Of the tires we have in your size, the quietest are the MXM4 and the Bridgestone Turanza Serenity


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*Doc said this tire replaced the MXV4*

plus the compound is the newer softer sunflower formula, which has leaned towards better handling.


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*These are the tires for me, in the next week or so I getting them. Can't wait*

I know the Allroad is heavy at 4400 lbs and have eaten a set of Falkens last year, (20K kms). I'm hoping these should do the trick and I don't know if they will give me the claimed 50K miles.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

I have Primacy MXM4's on my car and Primacy MXV4's on my parents' cars. I could sit here and write on and on for hours, but my opinion at this point (after giving it my best shot at factoring out differences in vehicles and tire sizes) is that the MXM4's are slightly noisier than the MXV4's. The MXV4's are super quiet and seem to produce only a low distant hum--almost in a league of their own, noise-wise. The MXM4's are still very quiet, none-the-less, and I prefer their slightly more responsive driving characteristics. 



[email protected] said:


> The early survey results on tires don't tell us much, as the customer is still comparing a brand new tire to something that was probably totally shot when it came off.


 Exactly. Other peoples' opinions about tires can be misleading, too, because a lot of people have different criteria. For example, one guy might think some tires are great because they last 60k while another guy thinks the same set sucks because they slide around in the rain.


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*I agree with you Chris, it's all about one criteria and needs.*



ChrisM said:


> I have Primacy MXM4's on my car and Primacy MXV4's on my parents' cars. I could sit here and write on and on for hours, but my opinion at this point (after giving it my best shot at factoring out differences in vehicles and tire sizes) is that the MXM4's are slightly noisier than the MXV4's. The MXV4's are super quiet and seem to produce only a low distant hum--almost in a league of their own, noise-wise. The MXM4's are still very quiet, none-the-less, and I prefer their slightly more responsive driving characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Other peoples' opinions about tires can be misleading, too, because a lot of people have different criteria. For example, one guy might think some tires are great because they last 60k while another guy thinks the same set sucks because they slide around in the rain.


 I for one want everything, handling, performance and longevity. I am now running winter Hankook iPikes and these are NOISY. So anything less is fine with me. In Montreal and Quebec it is LAW that you must have winter tires or risk a $250.00 ticket. I just want a decent UHPAS tire. By the way how are they wearing?


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

It's too soon to know how they are wearing as I only have a few hundred miles on them. As far as treadwear IIRC, they are rated 500, while the MXV4's are rated 620. As a general rule I wouldn't want a tire rated higher than 500 or lower than A A. I'm not so much concerned as to how many miles I get out of them, but more that they wear 'well'. I've seen some tires get noisy and/or lose performance after only 15-20k. I've also seen tires 3 or 4 years old with weather cracking. I'm hoping these hold up well, especially considering the price.


----------



## darrelld (Jul 16, 2009)

I have about 6000 miles on them and they are some of the best tires I have owned. Made it through several snow/ice storms with good braking and handling for the conditions. Replaced my 16" Biolines with a set of 17" Silver Goals/Michelin MXM4s. No noticeable hit in fuel economy, currently averaging 36mpg in urban driving. 

I have a 2010 Jetta TDI w/DSG.


----------



## Belisaire (Jan 6, 2008)

I just ordered my set of 4 to replace the Continetal. There's not many choices for Passat Wagon as they require 215/55 R16 XL. The MXM are one of the few that are XL... Hope I won't regret them. Other choice was Pirelli P6.


----------

